# Help Needed resetting several AVR Settings



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

HELPED NEEDED
After many years and two strokes I need your recommendations for resetting several of my DenonAVR 987's settings.
- Speaker Large or Small Classification 
- Subwoofer LFE or LFE + Main Setting
- Crossover Frequency


REFERENCE MATERIAL

DDENON AVR 987 Information References:
-CompleteManual
http://usa.denon.com/us/Downloads/P...aspx?FileName=DocumentMaster/US/AVR987-OM.pdf

Setting the SPEAKERS Configuration (page 56)
-The Speakers Large or Small classification(page 56)
Setting the SUBWOOFER Setup (page 57)
-LFE or LFE+Main setting 
Setting the CROSSOVER FREQUENCY (page 59)


INFINITY ALPHA SERIES SPECIFICATIONS:
- ALPHA 37c CENTER
Frequency Response (±3dB)	45Hz – 22kHz
Recommended Power Amplifier Range	10 – 150 watts
Sensitivity (2.83V @ 1m)	91dB
Impedance	8 ohms
Crossover Frequency(ies)	500Hz, 3,000Hz; 24dB/octave
Low-Frequency Driver	Dual 6 1/2" (165mm) CMMD™
Midrange Driver	4" (100mm) CMMD™
High-Frequency Driver	1" (25mm) CMMD™
Dimensions
(H x W x D)	9" x 23" x 12-1/2"
(22.9cm x 58.4cm x 31.8cm)
Weight	32 lb (14.6kg)

- ALPHA 50 TOWERS (fronts)
Frequency Response (±3dB)	35Hz – 22kHz
Recommended Power Amplifier Range	10 – 200 watts
Sensitivity (2.83V @ 1m)	91dB
Nominal Impedance	8 ohms
Crossover Frequency	500Hz, 3,000Hz; 24dB/octave
Low-Frequency Driver	Dual 8" (200mm) CMMD™
Midrange Driver	5-1/4" (130mm) CMMD™
High-Frequency Driver	1" (25mm) CMMD™
Dimensions
(H x W x D)	39-3/8" x 9-7/8" x 13-13/16" (100.0cm x 25.0cm x 35.0cm)
Weight	51.7 lb (23.5kg)

- ALPHA 20 (surrounds)
Frequency Response (±3dB)	45Hz – 22kHz
Recommended Power Amplifier Range	10 – 150 watts
Sensitivity (2.83V @ 1m)	91dB
Impedance	8 ohms
Crossover Frequency(ies)	500Hz, 3,000Hz; 24dB/octave
Low-Frequency Driver	Dual 6 1/2" (165mm) CMMD™
Midrange Driver	4" (100mm) CMMD™
High-Frequency Driver	1" (25mm) CMMD™
Dimensions
(H x W x D)	9" x 23" x 12-1/2"
(22.9cm x 58.4cm x 31.8cm)
Weight	32 lb (14.6kg)


VELODYNE 10" VRP 100 SUBWOOFER SPECIFICATIONS

-VRP 100 Subwoofer
Speaker Type Active
Woofer size (inches) 10.0 in
Nominal (RMS) Output Power 115.0 Watt
Response Bandwidth 35 - 140 Hz
Crossover Frequency 50 - 200Hz
Magnetic Shield Yes
Audio Amplifier Integrated
Connectivity Technology Wired
Controls Volume,
Subwoofer phase


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I looked at the online manual (nice touch-thanks!) and the receiver seems to have an "easy set-up" option. It seems to be an auto set-up and should set all parameters for you. It even has a room eq; I'd use it. It's on page 10 of the online manual. If you connect the mic and run "Auto set-up/room EQ" it should set everything for you.

If you need step-by-step instructions let me know. I hope this helps, but if you need more just ask; we are here to help!!


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> I looked at the online manual (nice touch-thanks!) and the receiver seems to have an "easy set-up" option. It seems to be an auto set-up and should set all parameters for you. It even has a room eq; I'd use it. It's on page 10 of the online manual. If you connect the mic and run "Auto set-up/room EQ" it should set everything for you.
> 
> If you need step-by-step instructions let me know. I hope this helps, but if you need more just ask; we are here to help!!


Years ago I used the Auto Setup multiple times. Then I discovered due to the open concept of our living room plus the left surround speaker is in an adjoining room the Auto Setup did not prove successful. So if you could please recommend the needed settings.

Thanks :bigsmile:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Not a problem; I'll do my best. Give me some time to look over the manual, and I'll get back with you asap. I'll need to know the distances (how far the speakers are from the main listening position) to provide all of the set-up info though. 

Also, do you need step-by-step instructions OR just the correct settings?


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> Not a problem; I'll do my best. Give me some time to look over the manual, and I'll get back with you asap. I'll need to know the distances (how far the speakers are from the main listening position) to provide all of the set-up info though.
> 
> Also, do you need step-by-step instructions OR just the correct settings?


I'll get you the distances and all I need are the correct settings.

L


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I re-read your post and I think that I can help. I can't do much as far as speaker level matching is concerned, but the basic set-up is not a problem.

I'd still run the "Auto set-up" and write down as much info as you can get. Then go through the manual set-up and make changes as necessary. It should give you useful info like speaker distances on most speakers and cross-over frequency for the sub. If not you can use the settings below:

Mains=large
Center and surrounds=small
Sub=LFE+mains; set cross-over at ~80Hz to start. You may need to play with this setting.

You also need to "tell" the receiver that if you have 1 or 2 surround speakers; from your post I gather that you have a 5.1 set-up with 2 surrounds. Try this, but please feel free to ask any other questions that you may have. I'm here to help!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I just wanted to check back to see if you got all of the info that you needed. Please let me know if you need more help!!

Reading your 1st post leads me to believe that I answered your questions, but I want to make sure that you got all of the info that you need.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> I just wanted to check back to see if you got all of the info that you needed. Please let me know if you need more help!!
> 
> Reading your 1st post leads me to believe that I answered your questions, but I want to make sure that you got all of the info that you need.


I just read your messages and made the changes. I found an old note I made during a conversation with Denon tech support were he told me to put the frequencies at mains 40, center 60 and surrounds 80. I have changed them to 80 and implemented your other suggestions. Question, how do I know if the freq settings need to be changed? I will find my stored away Denon mic and run Auto Setup.

We received our new Sony KDL-46HX750 this morning! After the tech installed the TV and lunch my wife and I were exhausted so we took a long nap. 

My wife and I are so grateful for your assistance. I'm only 58 yet I served in the military for 20 years retiring after Desert Storm. As professional Logistican i then had a short but very successful 13 year corporate career. It was at that point when I became ill with neurological disease, PTSD and a left shoulder implant. Even with these maladies we are very, very blesses. You have soon such kindness. Being a member of this forum is an honor.

Louis


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"Question, how do I know if the freq settings need to be changed?"

In a word, "listen." If it sounds better with the settings at 80Hz, go with that. There really isn't anything wrong with the settings you listed, but the Auto set-up will tell you a lot. It will cycle through all of the speakers with test tones and set the crossover based on what the speakers reproduce. The 80Hz recommendation is based on that being a good, basic all-around setting. In fact, that is the crossover setting used in THX systems. I like having a bit more bass in the center and surrounds, and setting the crossover points a bit lower will achieve that. 

The room also affects a lot of what a speaker does, so moving a system into a new room means that the old settings are not very useful. My best advise is to run the Room EQ and use the settings it recommends. If in doubt, use 80Hz all around.

Thanks for the compliments and feel free to let us know if you need more help! That's why we're here.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> "Question, how do I know if the freq settings need to be changed?"
> 
> In a word, "listen." If it sounds better with the settings at 80Hz, go with that. There really isn't anything wrong with the settings you listed, but the Auto set-up will tell you a lot. It will cycle through all of the speakers with test tones and set the crossover based on what the speakers reproduce. The 80Hz recommendation is based on that being a good, basic all-around setting. In fact, that is the crossover setting used in THX systems. I like having a bit more bass in the center and surrounds, and setting the crossover points a bit lower will achieve that.
> 
> ...


Thanks. On another AV subject we saw a Harman Kardon commerical today. I think it is the first one we've ever seen.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

wgmontgomery,

Tonight I remembered that Auto Setup had been run when the current speakers were installed years ago. Since the layout is the same I simply went to the Denon's Auto Setup and restored the settings from the Denon's memory. I'm very happy with the results.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First HK commercial? Come to think of it, I haven't seen an HK commercial and Harmon is a HUGE company. Hmmm....


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> First HK commercial? Come to think of it, I haven't seen an HK commercial and Harmon is a HUGE company. Hmmm....


They seem to have a good selection of audio receivers, etc., small type speakers and a line of sound bars.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

louisp said:


> wgmontgomery,
> 
> Tonight I remembered that Auto Setup had been run when the current speakers were installed years ago. Since the layout is the same I simply went to the Denon's Auto Setup and restored the settings from the Denon's memory. I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


Thanks; I'm glad that things are straightened-out for you. 

Harmon Intl. is a HUGE company that owns a lot of brands: Harmon Kardon, Lexicon, JBL, Mark Levison etc. It does seem strange that they don't seem to run any TV commercials.

Have a great Sunday, too! Please lets us know if you need help later!! :TT


----------



## ChirstineTan (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Unfortunately today I fully realized why my llong ago Denon AVR 987 Auto Setup was a shipwreck. Almost all data was negatively impacted by the rooms open layout. Distance data was okay. At first the frequency data was thought to be good. I eventually cghanged it to all 80's. Levels were wildly absurd. Using the kind help I earlier received from jgmontomery the speakers are up and running.

This afternoon all went to pieces when my DTV HR24 HD-DVR developed some sort of HDMI/Optical handshake issue with my AVR. This then caused irregular loss of high frequecy audio only during NBC & ABC programs and commericals. I have tested ever conceivable software setting in all related completes. I understand the DTV HR24 & 34 have know similar issues. Late tonight I have posted thorough details onto all major Sat forums including Directv. I will be calling them up later this morning. Needless to say my wife and I are fit to be tied.

Thank you all for your help and courtesy. I'll drop a line after getting to the bottom of these very annoying issues.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

One thing that you can try that may resolve the HDMI "handshake" problem is to bypass the Denon AVR (run the HDMI cable directly _from_ the HD-DVR _to_ the TV) , let the HD-DVR and TV "meet" each other and then reconnect the HDMI cable through the receiver. Sometimes that will fix the problem.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Following your suggestions and those of an audio consultant the best outcome that can be expected from such a difficult situation was achieved. The consultant did run another auto setup yet found the results useless. He then manually setup the AVR's audio. I'm happy to report we are very satisfied.

I sincerly thank you all.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You are quite welcome; I am glad that YOU are happy!! We are here to help.


----------

